# Drop pods and Black Templars: Worth it?



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't deny the effectiveness and awesomeness of a drop pod loaded with marines landing in your deployment and blowing your biggest, baddest tank up. But, are they worth using in a BT list? Without access to Sergeants and their weapon options or anything closely related to stern guard, or even all the weapon options for a dread, are they even worth using?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I think they are better for BT the nilla marines. But I still dont like them. You have to sit an entire round of shooting in the open


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

You do understand that launching black templar into the middle of the field without proper babysitting ics, like the chaplain or marshall, is essentially like handing the drunkest person at the party the car keys?

Drop pods are simply unplayable since our squads run away nearly 50% of the time when they take a casualty. We can't pod anything down with enough weapons to make the cost of marines worthwhile.


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

Of course I would use a Marshal or Chaplain to keep them from running. My usual thing is to take a Marshal with whatever weapons I feel like giving him so the entire army gets his Ld. 

But that wasn't my question. 

I was asking if using pods in a BT army are as effective as using them in a C:SM army.


----------



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

The simple answer is no.

The long answer is possibly: here's why, Drop podding in a squad of Termies or a MM Dread on your opponent's side of the board is awesome because you can actually watch the tears form in their eyes. It is far less effective to drop in a Crusader Squad as drop pods don't have assault ramps, and we don't have Dev squads. In C:SM you can almost drop in anything so it makes it more effective to be able to drop multiple units in the right places. As a Templar player every initiate needs to be put to good use, and a turn off the board is a waste and a turn getting shot at is even more of a waste. 

2 turns out of any sort of combat is un acceptable. You should know that your a Templar player. 

~HighMarshalIain


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

HighMarshalIain said:


> The simple answer is no.
> 
> The long answer is possibly: here's why, Drop podding in a squad of Termies or a MM Dread on your opponent's side of the board is awesome because you can actually watch the tears form in their eyes. It is far less effective to drop in a Crusader Squad as drop pods don't have assault ramps, and we don't have Dev squads. In C:SM you can almost drop in anything so it makes it more effective to be able to drop multiple units in the right places. As a Templar player every initiate needs to be put to good use, and a turn off the board is a waste and a turn getting shot at is even more of a waste.
> 
> ...



If everyone knew everything there was to know about this game then this website, and any like it, wouldn't exist. A thousand apologies for wasting everyone's time.

You started to understand what I was talking about then went in on the personal attack. Bravo. 

The reason behind my question is because; one, they're cheaper transports than rhinos, that alone makes them a decent consideration; and two, they're in the codex. I'm a believer that if something is in there then it has a purpose...even so-called "shitty" units in other codices serve a purpose. I was hoping someone out there had actual experience using them effectively outside of C:SM.

You're a real team player. I keep forgetting that I'm the only one here that wasn't born with the inherent knowledge of how to play this game and needed to read the rule books. Man I wish I could have saved all that money instead of wasting it on my codex and the brb. You're so awesome for knowing everything.


----------



## OddJob (Nov 1, 2007)

Over sensitive much? HighMarshalIain was clearly just poking fun at the end. Relax.



dspadres said:


> I'm a believer that if something is in there then it has a purpose...even so-called "shitty" units in other codices serve a purpose.


Definately a viewpoint that requires 'belief'. Rationality suggests otherwise.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

OddJob said:


> Over sensitive much? HighMarshalIain was clearly just poking fun at the end. Relax.


Templar can never relax so long as a witch draws breath!


----------



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

Dspadres, I was just poking fun. You need to chill out. I feel like you went on more of a personal attack than I did, you wrote a nice long post and all I said was "you should know that your a Templar player." I was poking at the fact that we are a CC army and a drop pod can spend turns out of game, we don't have the new C:SM drop pod rules yet.

As a templar player we thrive in close combat, and spending at least two turns out of it makes for a shitty day, a good player can utilize any unit that they choose. Drop pods are a waste of points, cheaper than Rhinos yes, but immoble and an easy KP in those type of missions. Dropping shooty Termies is a good idea and the same goes for a dread, but a CS getting dropped is a death sentence. Without assault ramps (FW ones have A. Ramp rules in IA) a CS can't charge out of the pod, which means your shot at for a whole turn and even with Ld 10 you have a chance to run, and if you do you can be run down. I think that the fire power even with the deathwind ML is greatly reduced, a rhino with a SB has more chance to do damage because it can be around for more than 1 turn. Also keep in mind that DP are "open" which means if you opponent is a dick, he can shoot your troops through the pod. There is nothing really blocking LOS.

I think that a squad of all TH/SS could be a game changer out of a pod 3++ save even when shot at, if all goes right they will live to reek havoc on your opponent's side. Throw a Chappy in here and you can have the best unit ever.

I don't know everything there is to know about the game, it was a lot of trial and error for me, and yeah I can come off sarcastic sometimes, but we all can in text. I like to help new/experienced players get used to the idea that Templars are not Space puppies or Ultra Smurfs. We are way cooler and unique. Units that are still "shitty" do have a purpose, but it's finding that purpose that is difficult, if Pods dropped in on turn 1 I would pray to play an enemy who held everything in reserve, drop shit on his edge and I win.


LOL Lord Waffles, I do enjoy your sense of humor!

~HighMarshalIain


----------



## dspadres (Jan 10, 2011)

Now I feel like a dick. This is what I've always hated about the internet; it's hard (for me at least) to determine if people are being dicks or sarcastic or whatever so I apologize for that. 

It's really a shame that they're so useless for us. I like the idea of a massive object falling from the sky full of fired-up nutjobs into the heart of the enemy's lines. I guess like so much else we'll have to wait on a new dex for that.


----------



## HighMarshalIain (May 19, 2009)

Indeed Dspadres

As I said earlier it was alot of trial and error for me, I ran all drop pods for a while, and now I run none. I find the idea that something that costs points should have some value, and drop pods have none because the cons outweigh the pros. If we dropped in on turn 1 like C:SM can do we would be awesome.

Also, mistakes happen, I left the forum for a while because people were dicks about posts by misreading and over reacting to so many members. I like this place, it's a shame people are such rules lawyers on here who think they know everything, and can ruin an actual good topic.

~HighMarshalIain


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok i know this is a no no, reopening an old thread, i was surfing the web looking at templar stuff and this popped up and i read it. So i joined the forum and wanted to inform you all that BT with drop pods is very effective yes you land and get shot, but your leadership 10, Oh and bt are perfect for drop podding bc we land in terrain get a cover save go to ground to make it better, we lose 25% so forced leadership, but you will pass then you get up out of ground and close with the enemy sounds like EPIC to me no other army has anything that compares. BT dropping is one of the mosy effective armies to date.


----------



## fishywinkles (Nov 8, 2009)

Cain said:


> you land and get shot, but your leadership 10, Oh and bt are perfect for drop podding bc we land in terrain get a cover save go to ground to make it better, we lose 25% so forced leadership, but you will pass then you get up out of ground and close with the enemy sounds like EPIC to me no other army has anything that compares.


I am guessing you haven't read the FAQ's?

Link > http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ndex=1&aId=3400019&multiPageMode=true&start=2

If a Black Templar unit goes to ground it does not test for righteous zeal, they take a morale test at 25% casualties and do not get the zeal move if they pass.


----------



## Cain (Aug 11, 2011)

Yea totally forgpt about that but none the less no worries, still land and get a 4 up cover so you can be safe and thats still going to save alot.


----------

